# Will Pirates Rule !



## Gigacore (May 6, 2007)

*Will Pirates Rule?*

*i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/Santhosh1/Pistol20Pirate20Bust.jpg

Awe there are so many piracy will be going on every second in the world. Only few pirates will be caught.

*Do you think all the Pirates are recognized and caught?*

As seen in the news only Movie and Audio Pirates are the most who gets caughted..

The Software Pirates are very less. For Instance, in Bangalore 2 Years Ago a teen was caught for downloading and distributing it, it was of 10,00,000 Worth. From then Govt of Karnataka setup a *Cyber Police Station* in Bangalore with _State-of-the-Art_ Netowrk Security. Recently a Month ago again a pair of pirates were caught for pirating softwares worth 65 Lak.

Why is priority not given to Software Piracy?

So many softwares from Media Players to OS to CAD is pirated everyday without our knowledge.. 

Is there no way to stop piraters from doing this?

_The software companies are getting their product Ads most out from pirates._ As pirates some times use to distribute it before legal distributors does. 

*Will Pirates Rule?*


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 6, 2007)

Best way to stop it, is to implement a online or phone activation system system.
(Its allready there I know.) But what I mean is decrease the cost of Software and make a policy that you can't install the software on more then one PC. And also include Phone-Home security method (which is somewhat implemented in Vista. )


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

Whatever the steps implemented by software companies, pirates WILL find a way out. simple.


----------



## Gigacore (May 6, 2007)

What about 128 Bit Military Encryption Technology. Cant they create a CD or DVD which cannot be imaged?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

had read this sumwhr else : No one can have patents on 0s and 1s (this is incomplete, forgot the rest )


----------



## comrade (May 6, 2007)

any software can get popular only if it gets pirated..y microsoft rulez then?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> What about 128 Bit Military Encryption Technology. Cant they create a CD or DVD which cannot be imaged?



This has been broken already.

Here is the thing, piracy helps the software industry. You think India would have made so many software engg. CAD designers or Graphics designers if it wasen't for the piracy of such applications like Visual Studio or 3ds Max


----------



## Goten (May 7, 2007)

Piracy rules but more n more its getting hard n complicated to crack things.

No. of pirates meaning hardcore ****ing a** mad mental programmers will decrease.

Peace~~~!


----------



## techtronic (May 7, 2007)

Certain countries support piracy indirectly.
In Italy, you can share DivX/XviD Movies or post them in the Internet provided you do not profit from them.
Also in Norway, hacking is perfectly legal and the country seems to do little when it comes to piracy.

Reduction in Prices of Software/OS will definitely bring down piracy.
Rather than selling software just for the sake of profits, Software Companies should also aim to educate the masses by selling their products at competitive prices rather than Skyrocketing Prices.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 7, 2007)

yes piracy rocks  ...and pirates will rule...

Europe is most liberal and popular for pirates..ever think wat will u do of ur 256 kbps unlimited connxn if there were no torrents ? how wud u get such awesome hollywood movies ??? and hindi mp3s and music if there were no pakistani pirates ?

Also when some legal issues arrive , companies shift their offices like 
piratebay dot org has shifted its office to Isle of Man, a small island in UK...

and how windows is so popular ..cuz of piracy..no one in India want to spend 7500/- on an OS...alternative is Linux..but everybody knows how user friendly it is 

so pirates will rule....happy dloading


----------



## abhijangda (May 7, 2007)

It is because most of the people didn't know about softwares piracy. I live in thermal panipat in haryana what happens here is that there are some vendors of computers they are not authorized but they distribute authorized hardware only. If anyone buys computer from the shop then they install pirated window on the computer and even the buyer didn't know about it. When they install window and software then buyer considered the installer as a computer expert and buyer calls the installer person whenever the window crash. Then also they fool the people and install pirated software. They take extra money for installing pirated softwares. One day I was just seeing that they are installing pirated Win 2000 , Office 2000 and Norton and just scanned the comp only for this they have taken Rs.500 This is what happens in our city.


----------



## techtronic (May 7, 2007)

In my opinion, I feel that countries themselves employ pirates specifically to thwart their rivals from gaining profits.


----------



## Gigacore (May 7, 2007)

So, High Speed Internet is the main source of Hacking and Pirating?


----------



## Jitin (May 7, 2007)

must read
Sungress Software Piracy Exposed
will clear everything


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 7, 2007)

I feel this is another stupid thread. 

If the developers dont create software or game or whatever it is the pirate simply wont function. So it is stupid to say pirates rule or not.

There is nothing to discuss here.

Just close this thread.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 11, 2007)

pirates are not interested in ruling... "they just function" as thunderbird said.. and fail to function if there is no resource...


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

Pirates are already ruling. 95% chinese use pirated software according to Digit March 2007. The best way is they should reduce the costs of software. For india, most people are now going to the Open-Source Side, Including me! I was using windows xp. now i don't have windows xp or any MS software on my computer. I use Fedora Core 6. If MS does not reduce the costs, i think India will be a linux or open source clone till 2030.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 11, 2007)

Indians (normal, not technical) cannot live without MS Products..


----------



## nileshgr (May 11, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> Indians (normal, not technical) cannot live without MS Products..


true


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Pirates are already ruling. 95% chinese use pirated software according to Digit March 2007. The best way is they should reduce the costs of software. For india, most people are now going to the Open-Source Side, Including me! I was using windows xp. now i don't have windows xp or any MS software on my computer. I use Fedora Core 6. If MS does not reduce the costs, i think India will be a linux or open source clone till 2030.


AND that is a very *WELCOME* Change sure it is!


----------



## saikibryan (May 12, 2007)

just came from mumbai...in the streets blokes r selling s/w for jus 50-500 bucks...
even in calcutta one can easily venture into piracy markets...
it's so easy in our country...


----------



## faraaz (May 12, 2007)

Until Microsoft charges AUD 125 for a STUDENT version of XP (with stripped down functionality mind you...) I will have no qualms about pirating any of their products...


----------

